# What Species Should be Added Next Game?



## MapleSilver (Mar 11, 2018)

I think this is kind of hard since they already have quite a lot of species, but I'm sure there's still some good ones.
I was picking my avatar when I thought "they should really add bats as a villager species". Definitely have ones with cranky and uchi personalities since they stay up the latest.
I think they should make a Toucan villager. They could just make it an eagle with a longer beak. Sort of what they did with Flora the flamingo.
Also, I wonder if crab villagers could work. I mean, they did it with octopuses but I don't know if you could make one without it looking like some horrible abomination.


----------



## ztc0611 (Mar 11, 2018)

Bats, Snakes, (still bipeds obv) and maybe make some non-special character Turtles, Porcupines, and Peacocks.

Thinking about it, it's kind of a shame that a lot of species are set aside for one-of-a-kind special characters. They should really do something with those species.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 11, 2018)

ztc0611 said:


> Bats, Snakes, (still bipeds obv) and maybe make some non-special character Turtles, Porcupines, and Peacocks.
> 
> Thinking about it, it's kind of a shame that a lot of species are set aside for one-of-a-kind special characters. They should really do something with those species.



I agree about the special characters. I would love to have a walrus villager for my arctic town but stupid Wendell already has that taken.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 11, 2018)

Definately Bats.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 11, 2018)

I would definitely like to see a SHARK character! Would be funny if this character was a bit nerdy with glasses!


----------



## betta (Mar 11, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> I would definitely like to see a SHARK character! Would be funny if this character was a bit nerdy with glasses!



LOL, that would be great actually.
I wanted to suggest more aqua/sea creatues


----------



## rynlol (Mar 12, 2018)

I think they should add foxes and raccoons, if they don't have that already


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 12, 2018)

I would like to see raccoons, bats, foxes and ferrets as villagers.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 12, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> I would definitely like to see a SHARK character! Would be funny if this character was a bit nerdy with glasses!



Yes to a shark. 
NO to a nerdy one! ^_^ 

He must be cranky, with huge teeth... AND be bigger than Teddy!


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 12, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> Yes to a shark.
> NO to a nerdy one! ^_^


But... I want a nerdy shark too? I mean, I really like the idea of a nerdy shark to be honest. Besides 
that, it's not like that there can't be both a cranky and a nerdy shark. Also it would be just boring if 
every shark would be the same, so having a variety of sharks would be nice.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 12, 2018)

Merrie said:


> But... I want a nerdy shark too? I mean, I really like the idea of a nerdy shark to be honest. Besides
> that, it's not like that there can't be both a cranky and a nerdy shark. Also it would be just boring if
> every shark would be the same, so having a variety of sharks would be nice.



Exactly! Could have a peppy shark too that would be pink. Etc.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 12, 2018)

Merrie said:


> But... I want a nerdy shark too? I mean, I really like the idea of a nerdy shark to be honest. Besides
> that, it's not like that there can't be both a cranky and a nerdy shark. Also it would be just boring if
> every shark would be the same, so having a variety of sharks would be nice.



I don't mind what kind of shark it is, as long as it's well designed. 

Cranky, nerdy, cool. 
I don't mind. 

I adore sharks. ^_^


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 12, 2018)

lemurs or wolverines would be super cool !! also, dragons, but there’s drago who kinda counts... ish


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 13, 2018)

Bats, cockatoos, and (might be biased) cockatiels.


----------



## Ghostlyembryo (Mar 13, 2018)

Foxes(aside from Crazy Redd), Platypus, bats, Turtles(aside from the Kappas), snakes, sharks, moles(that arent resetti/Don)


----------



## Toulousie (Mar 13, 2018)

I really hope that there will be bats as villagers in the next AC game. I also like the idea of sharks
and foxes.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 13, 2018)

Also Alpaca's, like Cyrus and Reese would be cool!


----------



## allainah (Mar 13, 2018)

bats, moles, raccoons , & alpacas sounds rlly cute ^^


----------



## Nenya (Mar 14, 2018)

Meerkats...they are so cute and already stand on their hind legs quite often, lol.

And how about river otters?


----------



## Weiland (Mar 14, 2018)

I've always wanted owls as villagers. They could stay up all night and sleep all day for the night owls that play the game. 
Like just about everyone else has said, bats would be awesome!


----------



## softbuck (Mar 14, 2018)

foxes, snakes, and alpacas are my top choices!


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 14, 2018)

Hey, what about hedgehogs, but in the same size has the hamster villagers? Like little 
hedgehog villagers. That would be cute as a new species in my opinion.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 15, 2018)

Red panda villagers! someone made one on Tumblr and it was so cute!


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 15, 2018)

Honestly, new villager species would be neat and all -- I'd personally like to see raccoons and foxes. But I personally would like if they expanded on the wolves. They need more personalities that *aren't* Snooty or Cranky. We've got two villagers who are different: Skye and Kyle. They added Dobie, who was Lazy, but converted him to a Cranky villager. Why?! Keep him Lazy! XD


----------



## John Wick (Mar 16, 2018)

German Shepherd. 

That would be the ultimate.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Mar 17, 2018)

Maybe do hedgehogs and design them a little different from the able sisters, that way they kind of have that separation of Villagers and Shop owners, etc. I mean either way I think it would be a rather cute addition. 

*NINTENDO MAKE IT HAPPEN!*

It's Ok if you don't, but it'd be pretty neat, or at least make it an add on option or DLC, etc. I mean at least the option would be nice ...


----------



## Vonny (Mar 18, 2018)

If they added pugs I would die from cuteness overload


----------



## betta (Mar 18, 2018)

Weiland said:


> I've always wanted owls as villagers. They could stay up all night and sleep all day for the night owls that play the game.
> Like just about everyone else has said, bats would be awesome!



I was about to suggest owls too! was about to comment " why nobody suggested an owl villager???" 
glad I saw this lool & i definitely agree, id looove an owl villager 
also baby chicks would be cute LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jon_Snow said:


> German Shepherd.
> 
> That would be the ultimate.



I thought Butch was supposed to be a German shepherd ? I mean he kinda looks like it that's why I'm keeping him in my town lol


----------



## John Wick (Mar 18, 2018)

betta said:


> I was about to suggest owls too! was about to comment " why nobody suggested an owl villager???"
> glad I saw this lool & i definitely agree, id looove an owl villager
> also baby chicks would be cute LOL
> 
> ...



No way! 
I had a beautiful German Shepherd many years ago. 

Butch is more like a Beagle.. though his info states he's based on a Rottweiler and a couple of other dogs.


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 18, 2018)

foxes, raccoons, lemurs, or maybe even more ocean fish going off of the octopi currently existing in the game? that'd be cool.


----------



## Pumpkin Rosie (Mar 19, 2018)

I would love to see red pandas as villagers. But also raccoons or foxes, maybe also snakes.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 23, 2018)

Oh! I just thought of how it would be good if we had a lioness species, sort of like bulls and cows. It's sort of the same as when we didn't have any male kangaroos. Obviously they have to exist or else the species would have died off.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 23, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Oh! I just thought of how it would be good if we had a lioness species, sort of like bulls and cows. It's sort of the same as when we didn't have any male kangaroos. Obviously they have to exist or else the species would have died off.



Lions are my favorite animals in RL. 
NL did a terrible job on their design. 

The tigers look great, the lions are hideous. 

WHY ninendo?


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 23, 2018)

I think bumble bees, butterflies, hedgehogs and bats would all make good additions! And also there needs to be more diversity between species' such as different breeds of dog (in villagers and not excluded to npcs) and birds, etc.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and addition to sharks, some could also be dolfins! That would be cool!


----------



## deuces (May 3, 2018)

BATS BATS BATS BATS BATS BATS BATS BATS BATS
also weasels would be so cute, guinea pigs but theyre too close to hamsters, lionesses YES, something like dr. frillard would be HELLA cool, i mean any lizard would, and hedgehogs. i might edit my post and draw these guys later c:


----------



## meggtheegg (May 3, 2018)

Hedgehogs and otters!


----------



## Ducky97 (May 7, 2018)

I'd love to see an owl >< ahhh give me a cute sleepy owl neighbor and my cute Chester and I'm set! Foxes and racoons are super cute as well.


----------



## lunatepic (May 8, 2018)

OKAY but imagine owls and bats that drift off to sleep standing up during the day, like blathers/celeste... I'd make all of them move in and have a town full of sleepy villagers


----------



## pique (May 10, 2018)

Lizards and hedgehogs maybe? At least some reptile.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 13, 2018)

a fish villager. He _has_ to be pisces


----------



## matt (May 13, 2018)

I'd like the horses and cows to walk on 4 legs


----------



## MelbaBear (May 13, 2018)

Seals would be adorable! Also kapybaras


----------



## piercedhorizon (May 14, 2018)

I would looooove to see stingray, whales & generally more sea creatures. ( I know it would be kind of weird since you can fish them up!)


----------



## Stackhouse (May 23, 2018)

Alpaca's like Reese and Cyrus.


----------



## KatPancake (May 24, 2018)

I would really like Bats.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 24, 2018)

I'd like to see Bats as well as the other users


----------



## Don't_ask_Alice (May 31, 2018)

I like the idea of adding foxes, raccoons and more weasel villagers. I think bats would be an interesting addition even if just for a new Halloween event. It would be cool if they made more different breeds of dogs instead of just ones with floppy ears or even female versions of lions.


----------



## calamitybot (May 31, 2018)

matt said:


> I'd like the horses and cows to walk on 4 legs



Why stop at horses and cows? Why not have wolves, cats, dogs, bears, cubs, bulls, sheep, hippo, lions, tigers, monkeys, mice, koalas, elephants, alligators, anteaters, hampsters, pigs, and deer walk on four legs as well?


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 31, 2018)

piercedhorizon said:


> I would looooove to see stingray, whales & generally more sea creatures. ( I know it would be kind of weird since you can fish them up!)



well hey if you can catch an octopus while diving and have octopus villagers as well why not have a shark walking around your town as well lol


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 17, 2018)

I would love either Otter or adoptable axolotl


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 17, 2018)

They have a couple owls like blathers and Celeste but I think a few villagers would be nice too! Also hedgehogs/porcupines would be cute too I like their little noses so it would be nice to have a few villagers like the able sisters


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 17, 2018)

Hedgehogs/ Porcupines would be sooo cute! '3' I think maybe a giraffe villager would be cute (especially if they have them in different colors like pink, purple, etc. I would suggest fish, but idk if that would be cute


----------



## Tikikata (Jun 17, 2018)

I was going to say more birds, but we have _a lot_ of birds.

I wouldn't mind seeing red pandas. Maybe turtles? The possibilities are endless~


----------



## Boccages (Jun 18, 2018)

I don't think Nintendo needs to have new characters. They can bring back some old ones like they did with the Welcome amiibo update to New Leaf. There are enough characters as it is, I'd rather they focus on something else.


----------



## dreamii (Jun 19, 2018)

I think sharks and hedgehogs? They could make them rarer, like they did with the three octopi.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 19, 2018)

I like the idea of a shark villager.


----------



## Milsean (Jun 19, 2018)

I'd love to see gerbils or chinchillas!


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 19, 2018)

Bats, most definitely. Ferrets, raccoons, maybe lizards too? I’d love to see a chameleon like Nat.


----------



## duckykate (Jun 20, 2018)

I want a platypus and a flamingo


----------



## AlienLiaru (Jun 24, 2018)

Rats. Like mice, but bigger. I mean, they have bears and cubs, so why not. Also foxes maybe?


----------



## luantoine12 (Jun 24, 2018)

More jungle-like animals!


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 25, 2018)

Non-special Axolotls would be so cute!!! Also, I?d like to see bats like the others here. Whales, dolphins, maybe even geckos?


----------



## SheepMareep (Jun 28, 2018)

Bats, lambs, butterflies, red pandas, and more aquatic animals!
I would love for them to make a land vs beach living area. Like make the beach bigger and allow aquatic animals to move there, have sandcastle competitions, etc. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jul 6, 2018)

Most have been mentioned before, but Id also love to see Bats, Red Pandas, Foxes and Racoons!


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 13, 2018)

I was just thinking that a sugar glider could make for a really cute villager. Perhaps it could be part of the squirrel species, but have the model changed to look more like what it is based on. Similar to Tucker and Flora.

I have seen lizards suggested and I honestly do not understand why they are not in the game yet. Sure, Frillard was a frill-neck lizard. But that is only one species in such an interesting group of reptiles. Also, it is somewhat implied that Frillard passed away before New Leaf, so it makes no sense to reserve an entire species for a character that is possibly dead.

I think bison could work well as a species. Perhaps include a musk ox villager within the bison species, as that would really fit for arctic themed towns.


----------



## goro (Sep 14, 2018)

oh boy, i have a LOT
> _LIZARDS!!_ there's so much potential 
> agreeing with axolotls
> turtles
> ferrets/weasels/stoats
> toucans
> bats!!! probably my second biggest wish tbh


----------



## Poptato (Sep 14, 2018)

I'd like to see seals, armadillos, hedgehogs, maybe even cheetas???


----------



## Mayor Kera (Sep 14, 2018)

I agree with everyone mentioning foxes.


----------



## Pansy (Sep 15, 2018)

I'd like to see bats, hedgehogs, and lizards.


----------



## JackABee (Sep 16, 2018)

My entire list...

Bats, ferrets, crabs, sharks, whales, turtles, seals, and pug styled dogs (we have 2 types of bears so I see why you can't)

A lot of the stuff is made up of other ideas on the thread, because there pretty cool ideas.


----------



## RedPanda (Sep 18, 2018)

I would be over the moon if they added red pandas! And +1 to the fact that the wolves are all so cranky (mostly.) Whyyyy?


----------



## Jeongguk (Sep 18, 2018)

Hoping they add some non-HHA otters! Bats are also cool and they could make some really cute. Hedgehogs maybe? Seals? Skunks even? Kicks is so cute. Foxes?


----------



## DoctorMeow (Sep 25, 2018)

I'd love to see some giraffe villagers personally. They're my favorite animal. Snake villagers would also be super cool!


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 25, 2018)

Honestly in my opinion, snakes are the one instance I think would be best suited for only a special character. Since a character without legs would require drastically different animations than anyone else.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 25, 2018)

It would be cool if a bunch of species had redesigns that turned them into a similar but separate species, like chipmunks from squirrels, pandas from bears, and stuff like that. That can of course be done with just painting textures but maybe something else to be a little more distinct could work, just for variety.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm in favor of bats too! Animal types that are exclusive to NPCs like owls I'd like to see as villagers too.


----------



## partangel (Sep 29, 2018)

Id love to see foxes and snakes to be honest, i think snake villagers would be super nice


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 29, 2018)

*partangel *
Those would be cute too!
I wonder how the snake would hold items? I guess it just hovering to their side would work, haha.


----------



## Sothe (Oct 3, 2018)

Definitely think it?s about time for bats to be added. I feel like we also need some species of lizard villagers. Perhaps geckos?


----------



## fiirefly-crossing (Oct 4, 2018)

Lizards & parrots would be cool to add to AC Switch.


----------



## Korichi (Oct 6, 2018)

Bats and foxes would be awesome! Though I think Fennec Foxes would look adorable as well..


----------



## thepinkppg (Nov 5, 2018)

i know there are several dozens types of animals and im seeing people suggest sharks which i think would be a very great addition to the family. there arent very many sea animals but octopi which is bery cute. i understand the complications with accuracy since sharks cant breathe out of water but i would argue animals cant talk anyway so its all imagination. i see others siggesting raccoons and bats and foxes, which are very cute too. id like those also. me personally i would LOVE to see more llamas and alpacas and camels and owls, more villagers that are the npc in the games.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 6, 2018)

*thepinkppg *
Owls is one of the ones I'm really hoping for too!
We have monkeys and there's a monkey NPC, so I don't see why we couldn't have owls.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 6, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *thepinkppg *
> Owls is one of the ones I'm really hoping for too!
> We have monkeys and there's a monkey NPC, so I don't see why we couldn't have owls.



Keep in mind the only reason we seem to have monkey villagers is because the train station and Porter were removed in Wild World, leaving monkeys open to having villagers with no special character occupying that position. 

I honestly hope I'm wrong, but it does seem fairly likely due to Nintendo's odd stance on any species occupied by a special character. I guess they think it would make that character less unique? Well in that case, just use a different model for villagers!


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 6, 2018)

*MapleSilver* 
They should just run with it, I understand why they removed Champ since he basically was Porter, but in general it just seems limiting and pointless.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 6, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *MapleSilver*
> They should just run with it, I understand why they removed Champ since he basically was Porter, but in general it just seems limiting and pointless.



Yeah, I definitely agree that it's limiting and pointless. I'm just observing what the developers themselves seem to think about this matter. I think I understand why they do it (to make special characters more unique). However, if that is their reasoning, I strongly disagree with it personally.


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Nov 6, 2018)

i _need_ hedgehog villagers,, i live for hedgehogs
but we wont because of the damn able sisters


----------



## AlyssaAC (Nov 6, 2018)

Bats would be so cute to do, so if they add those, that would be really great! Though my biggest one I would love to see is female lions. I mean, we have the males, why not the females?


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 10, 2018)

Bats and some kind of lizards are some species I'd really like to see in the game someday.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 10, 2018)

*Lemonsky *
Ahhh, lizards could be interesting. I pictured geckos right away for some reason.


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 12, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *Lemonsky *
> Ahhh, lizards could be interesting. I pictured geckos right away for some reason.


Geckos would be adorable in the Animal Crossing style since they're just so smiley and cute!


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 12, 2018)

Owls and foxes would get my vote. I love the aforementioned idea of geckos too!


----------



## auroral (Nov 17, 2018)

I'd be super down for the majority of the ones already suggested, honestly. But personally, I'd just like to see more aquatic species... I wuv fish and octopi are currently my favorite villager type, and if they can make those work, I'm sure they could make others work, too. I think sharks or generic fish would probably be the most likely, but part of me really wants to see an ocean sunfish... even though they're so bulky and probably wouldn't work at all, but maybe they could at least make one as an NPC!! But again, I super doubt it lol. Sea horses would be really cute to see too, though... Not sure how the legs would work lmao.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 20, 2018)

I know we have a lot of birds already, but I would kind of like if they added geese. Honestly, I wouldn't even be too mad if they made this one a special character only. It's a specific enough species that I don't think there would be a huge problem in only making it 1 character.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Nov 21, 2018)

We need zebras in the next game. Yeah,there is Savannah but she doesn't count.There are lions and tigers so why not zebras?Also giraffes would be great as well. There also needs to be more aquatic animals like others have said such as whales,fish,dolphins,otters,sea lions,walruses,seals etc. Also they need to add more octopi because there are barely any in the series.


----------



## shuba (Nov 21, 2018)

*Reptiles!!* Lizards, snakes... Or maybe another amphibian, a salamander...
Also, whenever this topic comes up, people bring up bats and I always remember how much I would like it. Bats, please.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 22, 2018)

I don't think anyone mentioned this yet after skimming through the thread, but I think giraffes would be really cool especially since they already have a model in the game that they can be based off of (Gracie).  The only issue I can see with them is seeing one try to go through villager/player house doors which are designed for shorter characters or go under anything that has a overhang of some sort (like trees and certain PWPs)... xD


----------



## Mint (Nov 23, 2018)

I'd love to have some lemur villagers and a red panda.


----------



## Ghoste (Nov 24, 2018)

I neeeeed a bumblebee villager. Bees are the cutest.


----------



## Flare (Nov 27, 2018)

I want Foxes and Raccoons(not tanuki) to be added into the game soon.

Would also appreciate Turtles and Chinchillas.


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 27, 2018)

i really want an owl villager!!! i NEED one in my life!!! also, rattlesnakes would be wonderful <33 as my favorite snake i'd probably die a little on the inside if they added them! and just snakes in general haha

i'd also really like to see coyotes (even though they'd be similar to wolves ig? not sure how Nintendo could design them but i'm sure they'd figure out a way!) and POSSUMS!! imagine seeing their little bald tails aaa ~


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 27, 2018)

I don't recall anyone mentioning ferrets yet. I think they could make for a good villager species, especially since they are fairly popular as pets. 

I suppose they could also go for badgers if they wanted. Really any Mustelid would be a nice addition.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2018)

*MapleSilver *
Ooo, ferrets could be very cute. I don't know why, but I thought of otters when I first pictured them haha.
Maybe even porcupines could be cute too.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 27, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *MapleSilver *
> Ooo, ferrets could be very cute. I don't know why, but I thought of otters when I first pictures them haha.
> Maybe even porcupines could be cute too.



Otters and Ferrets are both Mustelids, so they are fairly closely related. That's probably why you pictured them.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2018)

*MapleSilver *
Ah, cool! I could certainly see the relation.


----------



## mayorjoseph (Nov 27, 2018)

deerprongs said:


> i really want an owl villager!!! i NEED one in my life!!! also, rattlesnakes would be wonderful <33 as my favorite snake i'd probably die a little on the inside if they added them! and just snakes in general haha
> 
> i'd also really like to see coyotes (even though they'd be similar to wolves ig? not sure how Nintendo could design them but i'm sure they'd figure out a way!) and POSSUMS!! imagine seeing their little bald tails aaa ~



i second all this =]


----------



## Captain Avian (Nov 29, 2018)

I really want them to add hedgehogs as villagers, and not just as special characters like the able sisters. I also thought maybe foxes, if they could find a way to make them look different from wolves


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 29, 2018)

Captain Avian said:


> I really want them to add hedgehogs as villagers, and not just as special characters like the able sisters. I also thought maybe foxes, if they could find a way to make them look different from wolves



Well Redd is a fox and he already looks quite different from wolves. Of course, they would have to open up the species to more than just special characters.


----------



## Mayor__Katie (Dec 2, 2018)

More octopus villagers!!!


----------



## Reckoner (Dec 4, 2018)

rats are different from mice so maybe them? or lizards..


----------



## fenris (Dec 5, 2018)

I've said it before, and I know they'd never do it, but I think moth villagers would be really cute.

I imagine them being the same size as squirrel, frog, and duck villagers, with antennae that poke up like rabbit ears.  Like sheep villagers, they would wear scarves rather than shirts, and their wings would hang behind them like capes.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2018)

*fenris *
If they ever did add bug villagers, my first pick would definitely be moths.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 5, 2018)

fenris said:


> I've said it before, and I know they'd never do it, but I think moth villagers would be really cute.
> 
> I imagine them being the same size as squirrel, frog, and duck villagers, with antennae that poke up like rabbit ears.  Like sheep villagers, they would wear scarves rather than shirts, and their wings would hang behind them like capes.



I agree that they probably wouldn't do it, but I like your idea. I imagine it's quite doable to make a moth look cute, or at least aesthetically pleasing. Plus, with all the different species of moth, they have a lot to work with.

- - - Post Merge - - -

To elaborate on what I said about Moth species, here is what I think they would be most likely to model a Moth villager after:



Spoiler: Moth pictures






This is the silkmoth, the adult form of the silkworm. I think these provide the best candidate for a model based around them because they are fairly cute already, and they are a very influential species in Asia, given that their larvae produce silk.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 6, 2018)

I am totally on board with bats, rats, sharks, red pandas, and moths! Those all sound amazing.

I also wish they would open up the special character species for villagers. I would love to see turtles, sloths, tanuki/raccoons, hedgehogs, etc as villagers. The special characters could still stand out by having slightly different character models. I mean, if we can have Booker, Copper, Isabelle and Digby in the game as well as dog villagers, I don't see the problem with doing the same thing for other species.

And just to add a new species that I haven't seen mentioned yet, I would love to see spiders. I'm not sure if they would stand on two legs or four, but they would definitely wear scarves because of the extra legs. There are so many different kinds of spiders, I think they could get a lot of variety in the species. And if you don't think spiders can be cute, just check out Lucas the Spider on YouTube. He's adorable!


----------



## Damniel (Dec 6, 2018)

Mythical creatures such as unicorns and dragons should be an actual group, not just a horse/alligator that look like one. They'd be so cool! The Nooks are tanukis and Kapp'n is a kappa so it's not like legendary animals don't exist in the series.


----------



## Alexis (Dec 9, 2018)

Shingleback Skinks. They're basically lizards with butts for faces. Look it up, it's really funny and cute~!


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 10, 2018)

Recommend that all breeds of dogs should be added into the game. Booker is a bulldog and Serena is a chihuahua are examples. Add ocelots and cheetahs maybe? What about normal turtles? A fox villager species?


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 11, 2018)

Def want a fox in my town.

I would like to see a dolphin, cause I love dolphins.

Oh and badgers!


----------



## gobby (Dec 29, 2018)

BATS. Foxes would be cute! And whoever said nerdy sharks yes I agree give me a shark with braces and a lisp


----------



## tellemnaegi (Dec 30, 2018)

Even though the species appeared in New Leaf (only one special character though), I really want there to be Sloth villagers. I like their designs the best to be honest. So cute!


----------



## carackobama (Dec 31, 2018)

I would love to see bats or foxes!


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 2, 2019)

I would like alpacas in my town. A non special villager alpaca would be nice.


----------



## f l a s h (Jan 2, 2019)

Sharks


----------



## ivanfox13 (Nov 24, 2019)

I think they should make fox and raccoon villagers. I mean they already exist. why not just make villagers?


----------



## AntiJupiter (Jun 20, 2020)

I'd love to see owls or chameleons !


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

i saw this post on reddit where someone designed bat villagers and now i’d love to see bats being added to the series! ;u;


----------



## DOLCE MACHAON (Jun 24, 2020)

Bats, alpagas, foxes, sea lions, sharks, ravens, owls...


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 27, 2020)

I feel like reptiles would be pretty cool  Snakes would be hilarious!


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 30, 2020)

Oh my gosh owls for sure, Celestes design is absolutely beautiful but also meerkats (they are so damn cute I was so lucky to be able to feed 2 at the zoo the other day and it’s the first time my little boy has been to the zoo and it was just ahhh good memories)... maybe like actual pandas but make them cute?

also can we take a second and just imagine SLOTH villagers, hanging from the trees god I love expressing my imagination.


----------



## mangoseason (Jun 30, 2020)

More owls are definitely needed in the series. Foxes would be a great addition. It’s kinda weird considering animal crossing creators are obviously drawing on Japanese mythology for the tanuki & leaf transformation element but somehow avoid introducing foxes in the game. Or did I forget?! What else. Hmm. Hyenas would be fun. I can’t wait to hear their catchphrases & cackling.


----------



## SCORPA15 (Jun 30, 2020)

I would love to see seals added to the game.
You could have the larger bull and cows (adults) and the pups.
Similar to how there are already bear's and cubs in the game.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

BATSSSS PLEASE BATS

AND MAKE TURTLE VILLAGERS


----------



## Captain-Cake (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm going to sound nuts but I really want Bat villagers! I just imagine a super adorable suave dracula bat, a super cute peppy lolita bat... the possibilities are endless!


----------



## Snek (Jul 1, 2020)

Like everyone else is saying: bats and owls. These villagers could also be nocturnal and can only come out at night (like Blathers). I would also like to see snakes, seals, and turtles (having snapping turtles roam free in NH gives me hope)


----------



## Alessio (Jul 2, 2020)

Dolphins


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jul 22, 2020)

Guinea pigs!! I wanna see what an AC guinea pig would look like, hopefully super fluffy and round looking


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Seals. Just seals. I want a jock leopard seal in my town!


----------



## ReanimatedSorceress (Jul 22, 2020)

I'd go nuts if they added bats.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 27, 2020)

Definitely more aquatic animals!


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jul 28, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I think this is kind of hard since they already have quite a lot of species, but I'm sure there's still some good ones.
> I was picking my avatar when I thought "they should really add bats as a villager species". Definitely have ones with cranky and uchi personalities since they stay up the latest.
> I think they should make a Toucan villager. They could just make it an eagle with a longer beak. Sort of what they did with Flora the flamingo.
> Also, I wonder if crab villagers could work. I mean, they did it with octopuses but I don't know if you could make one without it looking like some horrible abomination.



I would love to see bats, turtles, salamanders, furrets and sloths. 

Oddly enough, we don't have a single bug villager. It would be cool to see some bug types come in! 

It seems they don't like to make villagers based on "special" characters like Otters, Foxes, Racoons etc however, Isabelle is a dog type villager and we have dog villagers so I don't know


----------



## baylegabriella (Jul 28, 2020)

Otters! Wombats! Guinea Pigs! Snakes! to name a few xD


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 29, 2020)

Chameleon like flick


----------



## loveclove (Jul 29, 2020)

Not a new species but I would love to see a Pug inspired dog, I have one!


----------



## CrestFallen (Aug 10, 2020)

Bats would be a lovely addition! There’s plenty they could do for designs and bats are popular enough of an animal I don’t think anyone would have any issues. I like to think they’d be shorter villagers like the bunny and cub villagers


----------

